# Whoever said bunnies don't like the snow?!?!



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

This was two of my bunnnies this morning when it was snowing like the clappers!! They actually ate snow flakes and licked them off each other as they fell on them. They have a 4x4 foot shed with a cat flap into their run, they have hutches filled with hay in their too but yet chose to be outside!! LOL


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

My mates likes the snow she has a lovely warm play house full of hay but loves to go out even with the snow and enjoys digging about.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Aww bless them! It must be exciting for them as we don't usually see much snow


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

ahhh they look like theyre loving the snow
beautiful buns x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

how cute are they, and they look very happy in the snow,x


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Thank you everyone, they are a gorgeous 'married couple' LOL

They were out in the frozen snow half an hour ago when i just went to top up their hay and put them to bed!!


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

one of mine loved the snow as well - he use to run about and dig like mad.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Aww cute pics! Strange how they like snow, I would have thought it would have been too chilly! They are gorgeous by the way.


----------



## lugee (Sep 14, 2009)

Lucky rabbits, they have loads of space!! Very cute, my 2 don't seem to like the snow so much.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Beautiful buns and i love your setup


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Thanks again everyone. Yes they do have lots of space, i hate the thought of buns just in a hutch with no run. They are always out skitting about and playing.


----------

